# Rider Weight Limit on Keo HM Carbon Ti pedals?



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

Any one know of a rider weight limit on LOOK Keo HM Carbon Ti pedals?

Thanks


----------



## SJMCS (May 3, 2006)

*Weight Limit*

Look has no weight limits on any of their products, including their Ti spindled pedals.


----------



## massflyer (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm 192lbs and have had no detectable flex in the pedals...the chorus cranks and merckx race frame are another story!


----------

